# ....curious woman now entering....



## gohelg (Apr 29, 2010)

im the new milienum man, I have the children and the house most of the year, and 3 months I can go hunting and do my thing, my whife file the same like you before, and I almust lost here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Stephanie. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## alifted4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


Honey , is that you ? :wink:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Well stephanie....you know what they say....." you cant nock it...try it"

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## jfreeman (Sep 28, 2010)

all i can say is..if ya cant beat him, join him. i did and its the one thing i can spend a lot of money on for myself and he asks no questions. try it you may like it. even if you don't like to kill animals there's a lot of fun in just shooting a bow, plus there are also competitions you can do. (l like competing with the husband) at least its a different argument than the same old stuff.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

i wish my wife would understand it but she doesn't. but i wont let it keep me out of the woods. welcome to AT


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

My wife understands that it is a God given instinct for man to hunt for food for his family!:set1_applaud:


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to At. Seems you have your hands full at home. Even if you can't hunt right now. You could get a bow and shoot targets at home. You just may love it and burn off a little steam in the process. On your side. I hope he realizes the importance of the family.


----------



## den44057 (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome. I hope you find what you are looking for here.. there are alot of us from all different backgrounds.. it you want to get the women perspective check out the women forum. Also im not sure how many read the welcome forum so you might get more of a response from the guys in the general forum.. hope this helps


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

Welcome to AT! It sounds like you have your hands full!

I have some very strong opinions about your situation, but I probably shouldn't post them on this thread. Bottom line is that life is a balance. A "Real Hunter" can meet his family obligations and fulfill his desire to hunt.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

welcome to AT...you sound like an amazingly supportive and understanding woman. He's a lucky guy, but I hope he soon learns that everything is a two way street.


----------



## dale9805 (Jul 29, 2010)

hunting hard year round leads to divorce...most save the fighting,time,money,and effort for the fall. and let the rest go. i hate to say it but it sounds like your hubby needs to grow up!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome and I commend you for trying the non nagging approach. While I'm sure that women can see anything that competes with their time as the enemy, I don't think it's right for someone to neglect their family responsibilities to pursue their passion. I do feel that there are times when the hunt is priority, but there has to be balance if there is going to be harmony.  That is what I have to maintain between my fiance and 3d & hunting. I try to make sure she gets quality time and I'm not talking about hunting or bows or arrows or bullets :teeth:

Again I commend you and welcome to AT, I hope the site you've started will enable you to gain support & I also hope to see your other half come around and realize there has to be time for family as well as hunting.

God bless


----------



## buckmaster221 (Oct 5, 2010)

My wife grew up in New Jersey just outside of New York City and had never hunted or fished before she met me. She still doesn't go hunting or fishing, but she has finally come to the conclusion that I am not going to stop either one of them. With that being said, I am not out doing it all the time either. I have 3 kids at home and one in college so I completely understand the whole balancing act that has to be done. It's not easy, but it is very necessary for a happy marriage. I try to do my thing when it's not going to interfere too much with what else is going on in our lives. Besides, if Mama's not happy, nobody's happy!


----------

